# Is RCA a good brand?



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

Is RCA a good brand? 

thanks


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Isight said:


> Is RCA a good brand?
> 
> thanks


It is very difficult to make a broad statement. Which RCA product are you interested in? What has happened in this day and age is that many traditional brands simply sell their naming rights to other companies, depending on the product. So RCA televisions might not be made by the same company that makes RCA telephones.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

An RCA home theater system. 200 W. Model. DV5029RF


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

In general, I don't think highly of RCA audio products.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I have an RCA home theatre with a built-in DVD player. The DVD player crapped out after about a year. My RCA TV is still working fine.

I generally view RCA as being better than no-name brands, but inferior compared to Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We have a 19" RCA CRT in our motor home and it runs a lot (I use it as an office all summer long). It has a very clear picture and has been trouble free for three years now.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Generally, I consider Citizen, and Sharp low-end. I usually rate RCA just above those two. I usually look for Panasonic, Toshiba, Hitachi, Samsung, and depending on the product, maybe a few others.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

It's hard to call much of anything a "good brand" these days ... most things are pieced out to OEM's on a per piece basis .. meaning TV A and TV B of the same brand may have been built at completely different places, or even run 1 of TV A at one place, run 2 of TV A at another place. This can result in wide variations not only within brands but even within the same product line.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Take a look at the back and see where it is made (or assembled). That will tell you a lot. And not just for RCA, but for any brand. You'll be surprised where some low-end name brand stuff is actually made.

Price is generally a good indicator, unless you buy a Sony, in which case you've paid too much. But $ for $ - Panasonic, Toshiba, etc. is where I'd put my money.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

When Radio Corporation of America was a big name brand yes. RCA as a brand name just comes up short.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

RCA is so-so these days, and has been for a long time; their consumer electronics have been largely junk for years - some of their audio products have been total junk for decades. It's too bad, RCA used to make some really nice audio and TV products and a lot of their industrial stuff used to be really good.


----------

